# Finger dents in dustcaps?



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

I forgot to put my grills back on my speakers and my baby girl assaulted my center channel with her fingers.

Do dents in the woofers dustcaps "I think thats what there called " effect the sound quallity or performance?


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Just take a piece of tape fold it in at a curve such that it is stuck at the center of the dust cap and stretch it straight (so that the tape is parallel to the tweeter) and it will pull the cap back to its original position.

Or if you are very careful you can use the tube attachment on a vacuum cleaner, but I recommend using the tape method.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

for fabric and paper dust caps a splinter needle works great.


----------



## JDRoberts (Mar 26, 2007)

I had used a breast pump on one of my 15s once.(wife was nursing)
worked good.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Sticky tack, chewing gum, and duct tape all work quite well, but the prize for resourcefulness has to go to the breast pump.


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

I used duct tape very easy to do thanks alot "there goes my escuse for new speakers"


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

I told my wife I fixed the dented speakers, she said how and I replied with duct tape. She looked at the speakers touched them then yelled at me Theres no duct tape! You Bought New Speakers! When I do get new speakers I think Ill have to hide them


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

jwhite8086 said:


> I told my wife I fixed the dented speakers, she said how and I replied with duct tape. She looked at the speakers touched them then yelled at me Theres no duct tape! You Bought New Speakers! When I do get new speakers I think Ill have to hide them


Thats priceless, theres nothing like jumping to conclusions when your partner doesn't trust you with money and speakers.


----------

